# Possum creek



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Has anyone been trout fishing at possum creek,would like to know there stocking schedule.Thanks


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Bait catcher said:


> Has anyone been trout fishing at possum creek,would like to know there stocking schedule.Thanks


As far as I know it's still the 1st friday of every month.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Mateo said:


> As far as I know it's still the 1st friday of every month.


Do they stock all of the lakes or just the 2 smaller lakes? Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just the upper 3 lakes not the big lake, and they stocked last Friday, it was shoulder to shoulder over the weekend from the pics I saw, LOL


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Just the upper 3 lakes not the big lake, and they stocked last Friday, it was shoulder to shoulder over the weekend from the pics I saw, LOL


Thank you


----------

